# Hilfe bei der Entscheidung FullHD, WQHD oder 4K Monitor



## Urmel001 (19. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, 
ich besitze grade einen BenQ Monitor 24" und habe vor mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen zuzulegen  . Der Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080, hätte gerne halt ein Monitor mit einer höheren Auflösung. Wäre es denn jetzt auch sinnvoll einen WQHD Monitor zu nehmen oder lieber gleich einen 4K Monitor zu nehmen? Kurze Info zu meiner Hardware habe ein Core I7-4790K CPU und eine MSI GTX 980TI. Spiele unter anderem Diablo 3, Assassin Creed, Batman, The Witcher 3, Anno, Battlefield und GTA V etc... 

Hätte da noch eine Frage zu G Sync. Wenn ich mir da jetzt ein neuen Monitor kaufe sollte das mit dabei sein oder ist das eher unnötig?
Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung/ Rat

Gruß
Urmel


----------



## marko597710 (19. September 2015)

es sieht nun mal besser aus alles wenn eine höhere Auflösung nimt auf jeden falls kannst mit einer 980ti auf 2560x1440 spielen bei 4 k wird es Knab kommt auf  das spiele an dann Holle dir ein mit 2k + 144hz


----------



## the_swiss (19. September 2015)

Wenn du 144Hz willst, musst du geradezu 1440p nehmen. Bei deiner Spieleauswahl würde ich aber Richtung 4k gehen, da die 980ti alle Games schafft, wenn auch nicht auf Ultra.


----------



## HisN (19. September 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ps-bdm4065uc-mit-40-zoll-und-uhd-im-test.html

Was Du willst musst Du am besten wissen. Im Moment ist das ja mal  ...... relativ ungenau.
Gsync ist nett, aber wenn Du bisher ohne ausgekommen bist, wirst Du es auch nicht vermissen.
144hz sind nett, wenn Du bisher ohne ausgekommen bist, wirst Du es auch nicht vermissen.
4K ist nett, wenn Du bisher ohne ausgekommen bist, wirst Du es auch nicht vermissen.


Auf der anderen Seite wird Dir jeder sagen der eins von den dreien ausprobiert hat, das er es nicht mehr missen möchte.
Aber es gibt zur Zeit keinen Monitor der alles kann. Und da ist das Dilemma. DU musst Dich entscheiden. Nicht wir 

Ich persönlich würde 4K wählen, zusammen mit einem Panel das ein sehr geiles Schwarz darstellt und weder Backlight-Bleeding, Clowding oder Coilwine produziert, wie man eventuell an meinem Link sieht. Aber das ist nur ne ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Urmel001 (20. September 2015)

An alle erstmal danke für eure vielen Antworten  Könntet ihr mir vielleicht mal ein Vorschläge machen zu 2k (2560x1440) und 4k Monitore die auch gut bzw zu gebrauchen sind?. Habe da nämlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von den ganzen Monitoren. Maximal würde ich gerne 30 Zoll haben alles andere ist viel zu groß 

Gruß
Urmel


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

WQHD ist nicht 2K, wie oft denn noch

Wieviel willst du überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## Urmel001 (20. September 2015)

So um die 500 evlt. auch 600 Euro, denke mal da kriegt man schon was gescheites für


----------



## the_swiss (20. September 2015)

Hier einige WQHD-Monitore:

Hier einer mit IPS-Panel, 27" und 60Hz für knapp 500: Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Hier der kleine Bruder mit 25": Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Hier einer mit TN-Panel, 27" und 144Hz für 400: Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Hier einer mit IPS-Panel, 144Hz und 27" für 560: ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Urmel001 (20. September 2015)

Und welche 4k Monitore sind da so zu empfehlen?


----------



## Octobit (21. September 2015)

Laut Prad ist der hier auch ganz nett:

4K, 27" 60Hz (und Freesync, was für dich ja nix bringt), 500€
LG 27MU67-B, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2015)

V-Sync, Free Sync, G-Sync da blickt man ja bald gar nicht mehr durch.


----------



## SlapJack (21. September 2015)

Hey, ich kann dir auch nur zu 4k Raten. Deine 980Ti sollte das Locker packen und Witcher und GTA5 laufen auf 4k auch noch ganz Ordentlich. Vorraussetzung ist aber, dass es für dich auch in Ordnung ist, dass du nicht alles auf ULTRA / MAX Stellen kannst. Du wirst aber sehen, dass das meist kaum auffält und das dank der tollen Auflösung die Game strotzdem wesentlich besser aussehen. 

Im Speziellen kann ich dir dazu den ACER XB280HKbprz das ist ein toller 4k Monitor und mit 28", 60Hz und G-Sync. Das Bild sieht super aus und ist immer super flüssig. Vorallem wenn du nicht den Notwendigen Abstand hast für den 40" on HisN ist der Monitor absolut empfehlenswert. Außerdem ist er mit rund 600€ Anschaffungspreis noch einer der Günstigeren Monitore mit G-Sync und 4k. Ggf. kriegst auch bei den Warehousedeals den Monitor noch Günstiger. Konnte meinen für 520€ rum ergattern und er hatte keine Macken oder Probleme und für nen 4k G-Sync Monitor finde ich das nen Super Preis.

Achja hier noch nen  Test der PCGH dazu:

Ultra HD und G-Sync zum Schnäppchenpreis: Acer Predator XB280HK im Test [Test der Woche]


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2015)

Also wäre G-Sync und 144hz also Quatsch?

Edit: Ok, in 4K schaffen Single Gpus sowieso nicht so hohe Frameraten. Wohl nicht mal in WQHD. Zumindest bei neueren Spielen und mit normalen-hohen Settings.


----------



## HisN (21. September 2015)

Echt nicht? Hängt das nicht von der verwendeten Software ab?

http://abload.de/img/elitedangerous32_2015f5lc9.jpg

UHD, 150 FPS, Single-Graka. Neueres Spiel und Ultra-Settings. Und jetzt?


----------



## SlapJack (21. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also wäre G-Sync und 144hz also Quatsch?
> 
> Edit: Ok, in 4K schaffen Single Gpus sowieso nicht so hohe Frameraten. Wohl nicht mal in WQHD. Zumindest bei neueren Spielen und mit normalen-hohen Settings.



Das Problem ist wohl eher das es noch keine 144Hz 4k Monitore mit G-Sync gibt soweit ich das im Kopf habe. Glaub bei 4k ist 60Hz noch das höchste der Gefühle.

@ HisN ist Elite Dangerous so gut Optimiert oder wie kriegst du das hin? ^^


----------



## HisN (21. September 2015)

Naja, schau Dir an was angezeigt wird. Draußen im All gibts nix was die Graka beschäftigt. In den Stationen geht es dann schon gegen die 100 FPS.
Aber ich finde halt die Pauschal-Aussage "ist sowieso nicht zu schaffen" ein bisschen daneben


----------



## Urmel001 (21. September 2015)

Hallo ich habe da auch noch 4k Monitore gefunden was haltet ihr von den beiden https://geizhals.de/samsung-u28d590d-lu28d590ds-a1077793.html und https://geizhals.de/asus-pb287q-90lm00r0-b02170-a1094194.html ?


----------



## HisN (21. September 2015)

Du willst einen 4K-Moni haben, aber dann "nur" ein TN-Panel? Bild-Technisch ist das kein Schritt.


----------



## Urmel001 (21. September 2015)

Und was sollte ein 4k Monitor für einn Panel haben? Bin da halt noch nicht so schlüssig ob ich mir ein 4K oder ein WQHD Monitor hole.
Sry aber habe da echt kein Plan von den ganzen Panelen und Monitoren


----------



## lol2k (21. September 2015)

Also wenn ich deine Beiträge richtig lese und verstehe, suchst du einen Monitor


mit einer Diagonalen von mind. 27 Zoll und max. 30 Zoll
ab 2560 Pixel AUflösung aufwärts
IPS-Panel
Preisbereich bis ~600€

Dazu spuckt geizhals.at/de folgendes aus: 
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 30", AuflÃ¶sung (horizontal): ab 2560 Pixel, Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weitere Kriterien wären ggf.: 

G-Sync
21:9

Wie HisN bereits sagte: Du musst dich letzendlich entscheiden - wir können dir nur Hilfestellung bis zur Kaufentscheidung geben.


----------



## Octobit (21. September 2015)

IPS z.b. hat bessere Farben, ist aber etwas langsamer als TN, VA Panels haben einen sehr guten Schwarzwert und gute Farben, sind aber auch langsamer als TN.
Bei dem LG von Seite 1 hast du z.b. sehr gute Farben


----------



## Urmel001 (21. September 2015)

Ja 21:9 finde ich auch super klasse  Na dann schaue ich mal was ich da so finde. Habe grade den Lg 27MU67-B angeschaut aber leider hat der kein G-Sync . Dann such ich mal weiter


----------



## Octobit (21. September 2015)

21:9 ist auch spannend, allerdings gibt es bei einigen spielen Probleme vor allem mit dem HUD. Da würde ich dann auch auf 34" gehen, damit hättest du die Höhe von einem 16:9 27"er.


----------



## Urmel001 (21. September 2015)

Sooo nach langen hin und her habe ich jetzt erstma einige Modelle in die engere Auswahl mitgenommen: 
4K Monitore wären das LG 27MU67-B, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und einmal Acer S277HKwmidpp, 27" (UM.HS7EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb280hkbprz-um-pb0ee-005-a1120202.html

Und für die 2560x1440: Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, Samsung SyncMaster S27A850T, 27" (LS27A850TS) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU, http://geizhals.eu/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html und der http://geizhals.eu/acer-h7-h277husmidpx-um-hh7ee-008-a1313451.html


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Hängt das nicht von der verwendeten Software ab?
> 
> http://abload.de/img/elitedangerous32_2015f5lc9.jpg
> 
> UHD, 150 FPS, Single-Graka. Neueres Spiel und Ultra-Settings. Und jetzt?


Ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, in 4K schaffen Single Gpus sowieso nicht so hohe Frameraten. Wohl nicht mal in WQHD. Zumindest bei neueren Spielen und mit normalen-hohen Settings.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.



Da du auch von WQHD redest, wohl eher noch weniger.
Vor allem, wie definierst du hohe Frameraten?


----------



## xsefa (21. September 2015)

Moin,

Wenn du kein Hardcore Gamer bist im Bereich FPS würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem VA oder IPS Panel raten. Einfach top Farben und natürliche Bilder. Außerdem würde ich persönlich nicht zu Acer greifen. 

1. sehen die Modelle optisch, nach meiner Meinung, nicht so toll aus

2. spricht nur das g-sync modul für den acer predator.

Ich konnte den Acer im Laden testen und überzeugen konnte er mich nicht.

Letztendlich stand ich vor der Wahl zwischen dem 40 Zoll von Philips oder dem LG27mu67 und hab mich für den LG entschieden. 

Generell würde ich dir ein 4k mit einem IPS oder VA Panel empfehlen. 

Bist du ein Hardcore Gamer sind WQHD in 144hz eine feine Sache. Leider gibt es da nicht so viel Auswahl und die beiden Modelle auf dem Markt haben so einige Qualitätsprobleme. 

Alles nur meine Erfahrung und was ich die letzten Wochen/Monaten in den Foren gelesen habe, bevor ich meinen Monitor gekauft habe 

Ach und noch eine Sache:

Diese Aussage "4k kannst du knicken mit den jetzigen Grafikkartenleistungen bzw. wenig FPS" ist eine stumpfe Aussage. 

Natürlich kostet das viel Leistung, aber ich erkenne schon kaum mehr den Unterschied von Low zu Ultra in UHD. In Full-HD damals schon. Nur ein Beispiel:

Meine GTX 770 in 4GB schafft in cs:go in ultra und UHD 150/160 FPS. In bf4 low und UHD 50/60 FPS.

Mit besten Grüßen, xsefa


----------



## Urmel001 (22. September 2015)

Guten morgen allerseits 
Hab da ma ne Frage wenn ich Nvidia DSR einschalte auf die 3840x2160 gehe also 4k ist dann denn so vergleichbar mit ein 4K Monitor dann. Weil da sind mir eindeutig die Symbole aufem Desktop zu kein. Wenn es so sein sollte dann gehe ich lieber auf ein WQHD Monitor da ist mir dann die Größe der Symbole besser als auf 4K


----------



## xsefa (22. September 2015)

Moin,

Ja ist vergleichbar, wenn der Treiber vom Monitor nicht installiert ist oder du keine Skalierung eingestellt hast.

Aber in neuen Spielen bzw. nicht so alten wie BF4, CS:GO, werden die HUDs optimal eingestellt


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da du auch von WQHD redest, wohl eher noch weniger.
> Vor allem, wie definierst du hohe Frameraten?


Hohen Frameraten damit meine ich FPS von 100 und mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Das wäre auf nem 4K Monitor aber egal, da eh nicht mehr als 60fps dargestellt werden.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Aber die Steuerung ist dann deutlich direkter. Die Diskussion müssen wir nicht wirklich (wieder mal) anfangen


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Du redest immer so schön davon, dass man nicht alles verallgemeinern soll.
Aber jetzt auf einmal trifft das auf jedes Spiel zu?


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

*lach*
Da hast Du recht. Das trifft wohl nicht auf jedes Spiel zu^^


----------



## Urmel001 (22. September 2015)

Sagt mal welchen von den beiden Monitoren würdet denn so nehmen LG Electronics 29UC97C-B, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung S29E790C, 29" (LS29E790CNS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Und nochmal ne Frage so am Rande bräuchte man 144Hz und G-Sync?


----------



## HisN (22. September 2015)

Es ist Nice to Have, aber auf sind die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne ausgekommen.


----------



## Octobit (22. September 2015)

Die haben beide nur 2560*1080, das entspricht Full HD bei 16:9. 
Mir persönlich wären die auch zu schmal ( Höhe entspricht etwa der von einem 16:9 24" Monitor, aber ich bin jetzt auch schon 27" gewöhnt 
Meiner Meinung nach hättest du mit den beiden eigentlich nur das andere Seitenverhältnis und IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Urmel001 schrieb:


> Und nochmal ne Frage so am Rande bräuchte man 144Hz und G-Sync?


Ob du das brauchst, kann du nur selber entscheiden.
Hast du das Gefühl dass das Bild bei 60Hz nicht flüssig genug ist?
Dann nimm 144Hz.
Stört dich tearing?
Dann nimm Gsync.



HisN schrieb:


> Es ist Nice to Have, aber auf sind die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne ausgekommen.


Das ist für mich kein Argument.
Wir sind vor einer gewissen Zeit auch ohne Strom und fliessend Wasser ausgekommen.


----------



## Urmel001 (23. September 2015)

Soo ich habe mich jetzt doch entschieden mir ein WQHD-Monitor  zu kaufen. Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben welchen ich dann jetzt nehme


----------



## HisN (23. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir sind vor einer gewissen Zeit auch ohne Strom und fliessend Wasser ausgekommen.



Und deshalb braucht man das heute unbedingt? Na dann. 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Erde, und alle müssen alles haben^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Und deshalb braucht man das heute unbedingt? Na dann. 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Erde, und alle müssen alles haben^^



Na dann, verzichte doch drauf

@TE mit WQHD machst auf jeden Fall nichts falsch


----------



## Urmel001 (24. September 2015)

@Octobit  wie findest du den 21:9 Monitor https://geizhals.de/samsung-s34e790c-ls34e790cns-a1195794.html ? Der würde mich auch evtl. reizen


----------



## Chris40611 (24. September 2015)

Die 21:9 Dinger sind aber auch scharf... Vorallem im Curved Design. Würde mich auch reizen. Dann aber gerne mit mehr als 60 Hz und G-Sync 
Nur kann ich einfach nicht auf ein passendes Exemplar warten


----------



## Octobit (25. September 2015)

Wenn du nur den PC anschließt ist der ganz gut. Guter Schwarzwert, 21:9 WQHD, gute Reaktionszeiten, curved.
Allerdings ist der Preis mit 900€ auch eine Ansage. Wenn du viele Filme guckst definitiv zu empfehlen, allerdings bin ich noch auf dem stand, dass 21:9 bei einigen spielen Probleme macht. 
Ich glaube mir persönlich wäre es den Aufpreis zu einem normalen UHD monitor nicht wert. Aber das musst du wissen, technisch auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Urmel001 (25. September 2015)

Sagt mal wenn ich ein vlt ein 21:9 nehme würde dann auch die 2.560 x 1.080 Auflösung gehen?


----------



## Octobit (26. September 2015)

Es geht ziemlich viel.  2560*1080 wäre relativ exakt das Full HD von 21:9. einigen ist das auf 27" (also 34" 21:9) zu wenig, ich hab selber noch einen 16:9 27" Full HD und finde das noch ganz in Ordnung. Kannst du am besten mal live dir anschauen, ob du den unterschied erkennst (ich hatte allerdings letztens das Gefühl, das der einzige ausgestellte 4K monitor nur mit Full HD gespeist wurde, was dann wenig bringt (war alles das gleiche Witcher Video).


----------



## ATIR290 (26. September 2015)

@xsefa 

Monitor Ultra HD Modell:   LG  27MU67-B erhalten bereits ?
Was sagst zu diesem Ultra HD Monitor
Funkt der modifizierte Treiber mit FreeSync von 33 bis 60 Hz auch bei Dir!


----------



## xsefa (26. September 2015)

Moin, 

ja hab den Monitor, konnte den noch nicht ausgiebig testen, da ich zuvor in der Prüfungsphase war und jetzt im Urlaub  

Kurz gesagt - die 560€ sind gut investiert und ich bin total happy. Konnte fifa 15, bf4 und cs:go etwas zocken. Hammer cool und meine gtx 770 in 4gb schafft es. Bf4 in low/uhd 50/60 fps. In ultra/uhd 20/30. 

Aufgrund meiner Nvidia Karte konnte auch die FreeSync Funktion nicht testen.

Mit besten Grüßen, xsefa


----------



## Urmel001 (26. September 2015)

Soo nach langen hin und her gesuche nach ein vernüftigen 21:9 Monitor habe ich jetzt 2 Stück in der Auswahl genommen  
1. https://geizhals.de/samsung-s34e790c-ls34e790cns-a1195794.html #
2. https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-34uc97-s-a1159982.html
3. https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u3415w-210-adys-a1052362.html
Welchen würdet ihr denn so nehmen zum zocken?


----------



## Octobit (27. September 2015)

Ich würde am ehesten den Samsung nehmen. Dem LG mangelt es an der Ergonomie, der Dell hat relativ starke Lichthöfe in den Ecken. Ansonsten finde ich den Dell aber ein wenig besser, da er auch HDMI 2.0 Eingänge bietet. Ich würde mir an deiner stelle die prad Tests durchlesen und überlegen, ob dir die Unterschiede von Dell zu Samsung 100€ wert sind.


----------



## Urmel001 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
wie findet ihr den Monitor denn von Asus: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-90lm0230-b01370-a1275089.html 
Den würde ich mir vielleicht  evtl. holen oder sollte ich noch lieber warten?


----------



## xsefa (4. Oktober 2015)

165 Hz und IPS sind was feines , vor allem, wenn du gerne Stunden lang FPS zockst wie bf4 oder cs:go. Jedoch ist der Preis auch nicht ohne. 

Eventuell wartest du auf Testergebnisse? Der Vorgänger hatte einige Probleme. 

Oder du probierst es selber aus und wenn es dir gefällt, behältst du es


----------



## Urmel001 (4. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal habe ich gesehen das Asus noch ein neuen 4k Monitor den  PG27AQ ende Oktober/November rausbringt. Bringen noch andere Firmen neue Monitore raus zu Weihnachten oder nur Asus?


----------



## Urmel001 (8. Oktober 2015)

So liebe Leute ich habe mir jetzt den ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q bestellt. Wenn ich Glück hab und alles Glatt geht habe ich den zum Samstag auch bei mir stehen und hoffentlich fehlerfrei als der Vorgänger 

Gruß
Urmel


----------



## xsefa (8. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spaß damit und berichte mal


----------



## Urmel001 (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
werde ich auf alle fälle machen


----------

